# Opera Recordings



## Vohtahn (Mar 27, 2007)

Has anyone tried the new orchestra-only recordings of operas found at www.sansvoixrecordings.com? A friend who is a singer says that they are fantastic even though they are all digital. She used one to learn Hansel and told me she saved a lot of money on coaching lessons. Please let me know if anyone else has tried them.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

no

:devil:

........


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Vohtahn said:


> Has anyone tried the new orchestra-only recordings of operas found at www.sansvoixrecordings.com? A friend who is a singer says that they are fantastic even though they are all digital. She used one to learn Hansel and told me she saved a lot of money on coaching lessons. Please let me know if anyone else has tried them.


I'd check it out but the web page does not exist or is an expired domain.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> I'd check it out but the web page does not exist or is an expired domain.


Did you see the OP date?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Did you see the OP date?


Ah, ha ha ha ha ha! Gotta pay more attention.


----------



## Johnmusic (Oct 4, 2017)

This is IMO one of the GREAT Bassos. Yes I tend to like the old timers.

From the YT Post of "O tu Palermo".
"José Mardones (1869 - 1932) probably was the greatest bass voice in history. To me he is the Titta Ruffo of basses!! What basso profondo could sing this with such ease? Ponselle said, "He had the greatest bass voice I ever heard. Nobody could even come close to that sound. It was like the lowest pedal on the pipe organ of a great cathedral - a real basso profondo. He had everything vocally: a huge voice, excellent technique, and a top that could go way up into the baritone range." You can hear such a strong falsetto coordination in the sound without giving up any lower register, except to sing quietly. Perfect chiaroscuro! What is also great about Mardones is that he does not have the "thick", muffled, distorted sound that most basses and baritones do today. The vowels are clear with plenty of squillante."

José Mardones - I Vespri Siciliani - O tu Palermo - Verdi 





JOSE MARDONES- NON PIU ANDRAI -LE NOZZE DI FIGARO- MOZART 





NOW Some French Glory
José Mardones - Votre toast con voi ber - Carmen - Bizet


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

^^^^^
Great finding, next time post them in the Opera you tube thread please , more visitors there.


----------



## Johnmusic (Oct 4, 2017)

Pugg

Thanks for the advice.

John


----------



## Johnmusic (Oct 4, 2017)

Pugg

Is is against Forum rules for me to also post the Mardones piece o another thread also? I am not wanting to break any rules/

Regards-John


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Johnmusic said:


> Pugg
> 
> Is is against Forum rules for me to also post the Mardones piece o another thread also? I am not wanting to break any rules/
> 
> Regards-John


Who or what are / is Mardones


----------



## Johnmusic (Oct 4, 2017)

Mardones is the Basso I posted last night on this thread.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Johnmusic said:


> Mardones is the Basso I posted last night on this thread.


If it's a opera piece =in the opera thread 
No problems whatsoever , as long as you are in the right thread do as you please.


----------

